# ISS Atlanta Show DTG Review



## Printzilla (Mar 22, 2007)

This was my first show back since I started printing again in March. I had not had the opportunity to play with some of the newer machines, so this was a real treat. I thought I would share my thoughts. If i make a negative comment about a machine you own, please don't get your undergarments in a twist, it is my opinion, based on the operation of the machine by those trying to sell it. You would think this would be best foot forward, but ........... 

1. Brother 782 - large machine with two platens that print simultaneously if doing a dark shirt. Great feature. Print quality was certainly below the epson based machines for detail and in my opinion vibrancy. The print holds up great to the scratch/stretch test. The ability to cure in35 seconds is unbelievable, and to me the greatest advantage of the machine. However for 50k I think I would by three of the Epson based machines. 

2. M&R iDot - based on the 4880 Epson. You can tell this was built by screen print people. The printer comes with a separate operating station, similar to what you would find on their automatic screen machines. To me this was a negative. I would prefer the controls on the front. Printed great images just as I expected it to. For a tad over 20k, it is to pricey when compared to some of the other units.

3. Anajet Sprint - based on the 1900 Epson, although they stated right to me and several others standing around it was built from the ground up in the USA. the prints coming off were not quite as good as expected in comparison to the other small formats. Could have been an art issue, a rip issue or a pretreat issue. For me, I would not buy one just based on the Epson issue. If they can't be truthful about that, what else are they hiding? Not to mention the ridiculous ink prices. They did have some awesome foil prints on display. 

4. Neoflex - based on the Epson 4880 - I was most impressed by this machine. Built on a 17x43 print bed, it offers a great deal of printable area. The best point of the machine was the ability to swap print heads in about 2 minutes to a solvent based head for printing on untreated goods. I watched both demo printers print a dozen or so print runs with no issues at all. I was very impressed with the amount of features built into the front panel of the drive engine. The ability to schedule auto cleans at any interval I choose was a plus as well. The one major downside to the unit is the RIP. Although it did a good job on most of the colors, the inability to see a preview of each print layer would be a complete show stopper for me. You have the ability to control the percentage of white in the underbase, but no way to know what it will look like until printed. Who wants to waste $5 on a shirt each time I wanna change something? If they offered a more full function, powerful RIP, like RipPro, or MultiRip, it would certainly warrant a closer second look. 

I did not review the DTG machines, because I have owned them and didn't see any reason to give my views. I liked them when I had them. I am still not sold on the WIMS, but hey.........Belquette did not have a presence, so I will also not comment on that printer, or the VelociJet, as it was absent as well.

Zilla


----------



## spiderx1 (Oct 12, 2009)

Thanks for the tips and letting me watch a pro. U on a plane yet.


----------



## Printzilla (Mar 22, 2007)

Just landed in jax. Grabbed an early flight. It was great to meet you and thanks for the info as well as the lift. 

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## raise (Apr 11, 2008)

Printzilla said:


> ...1. Brother 782 - large machine with two platens that print simultaneously if doing a dark shirt. Great feature. Print quality was certainly below the epson based machines for detail and in my opinion vibrancy. The print holds up great to the scratch/stretch test. The ability to cure in35 seconds is unbelievable, and to me the greatest advantage of the machine. However for 50k I think I would by three of the Epson based machines...


That cure time and no touch maintenance is really what sold me on the 782.

The 3 minute cure times and double pressing for pretreatment just drove me crazy with my other printer.


----------



## Stitch-Up (May 26, 2007)

Printzilla said:


> 4. Neoflex -The one major downside to the unit is the RIP. Although it did a good job on most of the colors, the inability to see a preview of each print layer would be a complete show stopper for me. You have the ability to control the percentage of white in the underbase, but no way to know what it will look like until printed. Who wants to waste $5 on a shirt each time I wanna change something? If they offered a more full function, powerful RIP, like RipPro, or MultiRip, it would certainly warrant a closer second look.
> 
> Zilla


This reminded me of a question I wanted to ask a while back.

As I have no experience of other rips, can one purchase another rip to use with the printer? If not, why? If yes, is there a favourite and why? 

Cheers

John


----------



## DAGuide (Oct 2, 2006)

Stitch-Up said:


> As I have no experience of other rips, can one purchase another rip to use with the printer? If not, why?


The answer is DEPENDS.  A RIP must work in conjunction with the firmware on the printer or you can get error messages or the printer can start printing before it gets into a print ready state. So it all really depends on how the firmware on the printer is setup. Since most manufacturers will not release the details on their firmware, you are going to have to do some testings. You will want to look at the paper feed (sheet mode, roll mode, roll banner,...) and how the firmware puts the printer into a pause state to provide time to get the platen (or the print engine if that is what moves) into a print ready state.

Hope this helps you.

Mark


----------



## allamerican-aeoon (Aug 14, 2007)

Hey ALL. It's been a longest time I DIDN'T visit here. I feel guilty, haha
I talk with Justin (my son) and he said we had great show.
I have been extremely busy to retired person. haha again. But I am very happy as always.
Printzilla, I wish I know your personal name. You report is very sharp. RESPECT!!!
RIP: is always keep upgrading. Never stop. We just upgrade couple weeks ago. I am not sure which one you saw at ATL but before I left the state I was very happy with what it performed. May I ask who you talk with at the show? John owns old RIP. John you should contact office next week or so.
We will distribute by next week or so. 

AA will never stop upgrade and try to bring cost down to create affordable DTG printing and users do not need worry about after service. I think that is AA's job.
John,
Your mixed job is A(good). That concept is what I try to introduce to garment industry last one year, Print + Sequin + rhinestone with my machines. I will post few sample pictures upon my return. hint, print with DTG and transfer with clear sequin/rhinestone on top. Hottest next year fashion. My customer just received 200,000 pieces order from GxP. Print and Sequin transfer on top. Guys please spend some time in fashion stores. 
see you home


----------



## Belquette (Sep 12, 2005)

> As I have no experience of other rips, can one purchase another rip to use with the printer? If not, why? If yes, is there a favourite and why?


Yes, the very first successful DTG RIP was originally developed for the Flex-Jet printer by iProof Systems and has been in production for many years and will drive _any_ 4800/4880 printer platform.

Hey you can even try it free, so why not, here is the link...
Download a free trial version of MultiRIP RIP Softwares


----------



## Belquette (Sep 12, 2005)

> I did not review the DTG machines, because I have owned them and didn't see any reason to give my views. I liked them when I had them. I am still not sold on the WIMS, but hey.........Belquette did not have a presence, so I will also not comment on that printer, or the VelociJet, as it was absent as well.


Hi Mark,

We have been swamped lately and could not fit in this show especially with SGIA around the corner.
Since you are so close by you are always welcome to drop in and run a _mod_ to the ground for a day or more...which ever gives first.


----------



## Printzilla (Mar 22, 2007)

I saw both RIP's. I think the new rip did a much better job than the old rip on color reproduction, but it is missing a few key features. The inability to view the white under base and make adjustments to it is the main reason I didn't like it. There is no way I would ever use a rip that didn't let me see the under base. I like more control. Another issue is that when you change the percentage of white, it does not update in the print preview. 10% white looks the same as 100% white. This means I actually have to print the shirt to see the result. That means $5 wasted every time I want to test a change. That alone keeps me from buying a Neoflex. If the rip was more like the rip from iproof, I would really consider the Neoflex. I actually think you have a really great machine. I think most of it was very well thought out, and built with what appears to be quality materials.


----------



## Printzilla (Mar 22, 2007)

Belquette said:


> Hi Mark,
> 
> We have been swamped lately and could not fit in this show especially with SGIA around the corner.
> Since you are so close by you are always welcome to drop in and run a _mod_ to the ground for a day or more...which ever gives first.


Thanks for the invite. I was waiting on you to get back into town. If you are back, I will give you a ring.


----------



## spiderx1 (Oct 12, 2009)

I agree with zilla. If you are trying to keep it idiot proof at least have an advanced button. Although I fail to see the need because in other rips you have to select preview mode of some sort I also would never pay for a RIP that you could not preview the white layer. This could also tip the decision to buy one brand over another unless they wanted to give me credit for the cost of a different RIP. And then how would that affect support. Templates etc. 
JMO


----------



## Stitch-Up (May 26, 2007)

Do correct me if I'm wrong, but isn't this what you're on about?

(See Pics)


----------



## spiderx1 (Oct 12, 2009)

Different RIP. How would you like not having that. That looks like power rip rip pro or multirip gp.


----------



## Stitch-Up (May 26, 2007)

spiderx1 said:


> Different RIP. How would you like not having that. That looks like power rip rip pro or multirip gp.


Nope, it's Neorip


----------



## Printzilla (Mar 22, 2007)

That is the old RIP. The new RIP does not have that feature. Nor does it have the ability to export the under base for manipulation in Photoshop. You can import it as an alpha channel, so that is one decent thing about the new RIP.


----------



## Printzilla (Mar 22, 2007)

Hey Stitch, would you be willing to download the rip from the link that Mark from Belquette put up. I would love to know if it will drive your Neoflex.


----------



## Belquette (Sep 12, 2005)

> Different RIP. How would you like not having that. That looks like power rip rip pro or multirip gp.


Yes, it has a similar look.....it's the code under the facade that dictates the results.


----------



## Stitch-Up (May 26, 2007)

Printzilla said:


> That is the old RIP.


This is not the RIP I received with my Neoflex, it's a later RIP I received about 2 weeks ago from AA.

Yes, of course I'll download and try another RIP. I'll keep you posted.


----------



## FatKat Printz (Dec 26, 2008)

Printzilla said:


> There is no way I would ever use a rip that didn't let me see the under base. I like more control.


We totally agree we have no idea when printing a bitmap whether or not the white in the lettering or image is going to show w/o using the image adjustment lab and look at every bit of white.. 

Don't have the time..whereas we have time to check on rip before printing and make the adjustments right away where they are needed. 

Thats why I have an unvalidated RIP on my computer and Pat has the validated RIP on his.. I just need to fix the white layers and he can print another job while he waits me.


----------



## Printzilla (Mar 22, 2007)

Actually I dislike the M&R rip for the same reason. I know it's built by the same people, with a slightly different interface. I would be happy to take you up on the offer for a visit.


----------



## spiderx1 (Oct 12, 2009)

Well My apologies, we ask this specific question and told it did not exist. Yes this would be it. Take everything back. We tried out the RIP at the ISS and this feature was not there.


----------



## Printzilla (Mar 22, 2007)

He is displaying an update to the neorip. Not the rip we used in Atlanta. It does not have that feature.


----------



## FredP (Jul 2, 2007)

My only comment is on the RIP. First, a little bakground. I've been writing RIP software since 1985. I wrote PowerRIP mod1, MultiRIP GP, PowerRIP FlexiJet, DTG RIP Pro and many other RIPs both in and out of the direct-to-garment industry. I don't want anyone to get confused and think that the "neo-whatever" is also one of mine. They say immitation is the highest form of flattery. ...whatever.... Have you ever bought a fake Rolex or fake high-end handbag on the streets of Manhattan? It looks pretty similar, but it sure doesn't perform like the original, does it? IT NEVER WILL.

The point is, there are other options out there to drive a 4880-based direct-to-garment printer. If you're unhappy with the software you were provided, by all means try something else. DAGuide can set you up with a demo of MRGP. There are other RIP manufacturers as well.

Fred Padilla
VP Of Software Development, iProof Systems, Inc.
President, C-Horse Software, Inc.


----------



## FredP (Jul 2, 2007)

In case you're wondering what it's "supposed" to look like, here's a little video I put together when the new versions (7.4XX) were in Beta... back in the winter of 2008! Hope you like Frankie Goes To Hollywood .


[media]http://www.c-horsesoftware.com/Video/RPV04Promo2.wmv[/media]

-- Fred


----------



## FredP (Jul 2, 2007)

If there's any question about where I based my previous statements, just watch the video in my previous post and have a look at the user interface (you have to be logged in to the forum see the video). Then have a look at the screens shots of the neo-whatever's user interface earlier in this thread. You'll see what I mean. It's obvious. Even the verbage is barely changed. That video is from 2008, by the way. Some of you probably saw it on Screenprint University. As far as any claims of registration problems... just ask any of the over 3000 users of the iProof RIP on direct-to-garment printers.

-- Fred


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

*Thread note:* Some off topic posts have been moved out of this thread. Let's try to keep this thread on topic of the machine operators reviews of the DTG machines shown at the ISS Tradeshow. We all know that all the DTG vendors feel their machine is the best; it's more helpful in this case to hear opinions from the actual machine owners/operators about their experiences and what they saw ​


----------



## dragonknight (May 30, 2009)

Here goes Rodney I wrote my own RIP with C# and write directly to windows spool file hehe


----------



## VBGrafx (Mar 4, 2008)

Stitch-Up said:


> Nope, it's Neorip


Is this the Rip software that comes with Neoflex DTG? If so does it address the "Viewing" for the rip software? 

Everyone stopped posting as soon as you posted that this was Neorip.

Does that mean that you totally shut them down or what? Can you view %'s of the white?


----------

